# Kann ich mit dem System in voller Grafik leistung WoW Speiel



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

ICh habe ne frage ich habe vor mir den rechner vom kumpel abzukaufen kann ich damit in voller Grafik einstellungen WoW spielen ohne das es ruckelt

 # Betriebssystem:Windows 2.6.1.7100 ()
# Prozessor-Typ:AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000 
# Prozessor-Takt (GHz):2,129
# Systemspeicher (G:3,499
# Grafikkarten-Modell:NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX 
# Grafikkarten-Treiber:nvd3dum.dll
# Desktop-Auflösung:1680x1050
# Festplattengröße (G:465,638
# Verfügbarer freier Platz (G:426,093


----------



## exodit (3. August 2009)

kommt auf dein internet an


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (3. August 2009)

Installier WoW bei deinem Kumpel und probiers aus, wie ruckelfrei wow läuft ist auch immer ne Frage der Anzahl der installierten Interface Addons

Edit: Zudem verursacht W-Lan gelegentlich ruckler in stark bevölkerten Gebieten, weil die Übertragung nicht so fließend ist wie mit Kabel, kann man mit bisschen Google auch genauer nachlesen, da bringt selbst der beste Rechner nichts


----------



## Cradle01 (3. August 2009)

Da ich bis vor kurzem selber so ein ähnliches System hatte muß ich leider sagen das man mit diesen System nur auf der mittleren Stufe normal spielen kann.Ist aber ne frage wie das system noch zurecht ist ,solltest du wenn du WoW spielst einfach mal austesten.


----------



## Highscreen (3. August 2009)

exodit schrieb:


> kommt auf dein internet an





Seit wann hat das Internet was mit FPS zu tun? Lagg ist Internet, ruckeln fps..   leichter unterschied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (3. August 2009)

Prinzipiell ja, du musst auch nicht dier maximal mögliche Auflösung nutzen, also in WoW, denn ob 1440 x 900 oder 1600 x 900, ist kein grißer Unterschied, verschafft aber einiges an Reserven.

Ruckeln wird es aber an einigen Stellen immer, besonders in Dalaran, das wäre selbst mit einer 285er oder 295 noch der Fall, denn das Ruckeln hat nicht immer was mit dem PC an sich zu tun.

Für 120 bis 140 Euro kannst du die Kiste kaufen, aber mehr nicht

@ Vorposter: knapp, aber daneben, auch Ruckeln hat sehr wohl was mit dem Inet zu tun, nämlich dann, wenn über die Leitungen weniger Daten rein kommen, als der Client darstellen könnte.

Kleines Beispiel: man sieht einen anderen Spieler, der auf einen selbst zugeritten kommt und kurz bevor er direkt vor einem ist, wird er noch mal ein Stück nach hinten gesetzt und da der Client bzw. das System versuchen das auszugleichen ruckelt es eben, weil das Ausgleichen Rechenleistung kostet.


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

Ok danke für die schnellen antworten 

allso zur zeit habe ich ne 2000er leitung von arcor
ab nähsten monat aber VDSL 

hm   mein kumpel wollte 200€ haben muss ich ihm woll sagen das ich nicht mehr wie 150 gebe


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (3. August 2009)

Highscreen schrieb:


> Seit wann hat das Internet was mit FPS zu tun? Lagg ist Internet, ruckeln fps..   leichter unterschied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lies mein Edit weiter oben. Wenn dus genauer wissen willst: Über Wlan ist die Performance schlechter, da die Verbindung nicht so eine fließende Übertragung zulässt, was dazu führt das mehr Daten als über Kabel aufeinmal empfangen werden, dafür jedoch seltener. In Dalaran hat das nun zB die Auswirkung das viele Spielerinformationen gleichzeitig empfangen werden. Der PC versucht nun diese Anzuzeigen, hat dadurch aber natürlich mehr Probleme als wenn er einfach eins nach dem anderen Laden würde. Klingt ein bisschen merkwürdig und 100% kann ichs auchnicht erklären, so zumindest hab ich das verstanden. Da ich selbst einen ziemlich guten PC + Wlan hab und auch neuere Games auf hohen Details ohne Ruckler spielen kann, aber in WoW immernoch starke Laggs auf hohen Einstellungen verspüre, kann ich mir das nur so erklären. Gibt aber noch mehrere Informationen zu dem Thema, nutzt google

Edit:


Falc2 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die schnellen antworten
> 
> allso zur zeit habe ich ne 2000er leitung von arcor
> ab nähsten monat aber VDSL
> ...



Alleine die Grafikkarte hat vor einiger Zeit noch 170&#8364; gekostet, wenn du den PC für 200&#8364; bekommst würd ich sofort zuschlagen. Egal ob WoW flüssig läuft oder nicht


----------



## painschkes (3. August 2009)

exodit schrieb:


> kommt auf dein internet an



_Hahaha..immer wieder cool :-)

---

Ganz einfache Antwort auf deine Frage lieber TE : Nein._


----------



## Eysenbeiss (3. August 2009)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Lies mein Edit weiter oben. Wenn dus genauer wissen willst: Über Wlan ist die Performance schlechter, da die Verbindung nicht so eine fließende Übertragung zulässt, was dazu führt das mehr Daten als über Kabel aufeinmal empfangen werden, dafür jedoch seltener. In Dalaran hat das nun zB die Auswirkung das viele Spielerinformationen gleichzeitig empfangen werden. Der PC versucht nun diese Anzuzeigen, hat dadurch aber natürlich mehr Probleme als wenn er einfach eins nach dem anderen Laden würde. Klingt ein bisschen merkwürdig und 100% kann ichs auchnicht erklären, so zumindest hab ich das verstanden. Da ich selbst einen ziemlich guten PC + Wlan hab und auch neuere Games auf hohen Details ohne Ruckler spielen kann, aber in WoW immernoch starke Laggs auf hohen Einstellungen verspüre, kann ich mir das nur so erklären. Gibt aber noch mehrere Informationen zu dem Thema, nutzt google
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Beim PC ist das ähnlich wie mit Autos: Kaufen, einbauen --> 50 Prozent Wertverlust.
Außerdem dürfte es sich bei der genannten 9800er noch um das alte Modell handeln, das damals schon seinen Preis nicht wert war, weil viel zu oft Wärmeprobleme augetreten sind.

150 Euro sind das Maximum, denn für 250 bekommt man bei geschickter Zusammenstellung schon einen besseren Rechner mit einer nagelneuen 250 GTS, nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (3. August 2009)

hab die 9800gtx auch und bisher noch keine probleme bezüglich wärme gehabt. Vielleicht war das nur bei manchen Modellen so, ich zumindest hab nix davon gemerkt


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> mit einer nagelneuen 250 GTS, nur so als Beispiel.



Die ziemlich langsam ist.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2009)

Lösung gegen die Ruckler mit W-Lan...

Faster Ping


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Tja oder ne DSL Leitung.


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Tja oder ne DSL Leitung.



Das ist egal was für ne Leitung du hast wenn dein W-Lan langsam ist...

Aber mit Faster Ping verschickt WoW kleinere Datenpakete ergo weniger Lags.


----------



## painschkes (3. August 2009)

_Wieviel sollst/willst du denn deinem Kumpel geben Falc2?_


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieviel sollst/willst du denn deinem Kumpel geben Falc2?_



allso er wollte 200 für den haben


----------



## painschkes (3. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Lösung gegen die *Ruckler* mit W-Lan...
> 
> Faster Ping





Arosk schrieb:


> Aber mit Faster Ping verschickt WoW kleinere Datenpakete ergo weniger *Lags.*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






----------

_/Edit : Brauchst du denn komplett alles? Oder hast Gehäuse/Laufwerk/Festplatte(en) selber noch da?_


----------



## Arosk (3. August 2009)

Falc2 schrieb:


> allso er wollte 200 für den haben



200?

Das ist ein gutes Angebot, würde ich auf jedenfall drauf eingehen ^^



painschkes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meinte oben natürlich auch Lags... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja ausser Gehäuse brauche ich alles


----------



## painschkes (3. August 2009)

_Wenn die CPU besser wäre schon - sonst nicht.


/Edit : Sind denn 200 für dich maximum oder kannst noch etwas höher?_


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn die CPU besser wäre schon - sonst nicht._



Was für eine Cpu würdest du den vorschlagen wenn man fragen darf


----------



## painschkes (3. August 2009)

_Antworte mal auf mein Edit :X_


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Antworte mal auf mein Edit :X_




ja allso wenn dan für nur cpu+ dazugehörige mainbord hätte ich 250


----------



## painschkes (3. August 2009)

_Ich meine für alles (ausser Gehäuse)_


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

allso ich habe noch zu hause 4 g arbeitsspeicher 400gb festplatte kann ich so bekommen dvd brenenr habe ich noch 500watt netzteil kann ich von nem alten pc nähmen allso theoretisch brauche ich noch mainbord und cpu nur das angebot war verlokent
250&#8364; wie gesagt habe ich zu verfügung


----------



## Klos1 (3. August 2009)

200 Euro sind viel zu teuer und das dann auch noch von nen Kumpel, also quasi Freundschaftspreis. Würde ich nie kaufen. Die CPU ist uralt und was die Grafikkarte betrifft, da bekommt man bereits für 80 Euro schon eine neue mit gleichwertiger Leistung.

Ich würde max. 100 Euro bezahlen, alles andere ist kein angemessener Freundschaftspreis für das Teil. Da würde ich dann eher die 250 Euro zur Hand nehmen und neue Teile kaufen.
Für 60 Euro bekommt man schon nen neuen AMD 7850 X2, der bei weitem schneller ist.

Außerdem wird eine 9800 GTX von einen 4000X2 hoffnungslos ausgebremst.

Was für Speicher und Netzteil hast du denn noch daheim? Geh da mal etwas mehr ins Detail.


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> 200 Euro sind viel zu teuer und das dann auch noch von nen Kumpel, also quasi Freundschaftspreis. Würde ich nie kaufen. Die CPU ist uralt und was die Grafikkarte betrifft, da bekommt man bereits für 80 Euro schon eine neue mit gleichwertiger Leistung.
> 
> Ich würde max. 100 Euro bezahlen, alles andere ist kein angemessener Freundschaftspreis für das Teil. Da würde ich dann eher die 250 Euro zur Hand nehmen und neue Teile kaufen.
> Für 60 Euro bekommt man schon nen neuen AMD 7850 X2, der bei weitem schneller ist.
> ...



Allso ich habe 4GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR2
500Watt netzteil 
400GB Festplatte
DVD Brenner Philipps
Ich würde die Garka vom kumpel einzelnt nähmen

allso nur noch Mainbord und cpu


----------



## Klos1 (3. August 2009)

Ich sagte Details! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welcher Ram? PC6400? PC8500? Details!!!

Welches Netzteil? Welche Anschlüsse sind vorhanden? Marke und Typ? Ampere-Leistung auf der 12V-Schiene? 

Die Grafikkarte abzukaufen, ist natürlich kein Fehler. Aber mehr als 60 Euro würde ich auch hier nicht mehr geben. Für 80 Euro gibts ne 4850, die oft auch ne Ecke schneller ist.


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich sagte Details!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arbeitsspeicher:  2x PC 2 6400 2GB von OCZ
Netzteil: Cooler Master ATX12V  550W


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich sagte Details!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Arbeitsspeicher:  2x PC 2 6400 2GB von OCZ
Netzteil: Cooler Master ATX12V  550W


----------



## Klos1 (3. August 2009)

Hört sich doch schon mal gut an, kann beides ohne Bedenken verwendet werden. Muss man die in die 250 Euro schon mit reinrechnen? Und wieviel musst du nun für die 9800 GTX bezahlen?
Das wären noch nützliche Infos, um die Restkomponenten zu planen.

Was genau ist das für eine Platte?


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hört sich doch schon mal gut an, kann beides ohne Bedenken verwendet werden. Muss man die in die 250 Euro schon mit reinrechnen? Und wieviel musst du nun für die 9800 GTX bezahlen?
> Das wären noch nützliche Infos, um die Restkomponenten zu planen.
> 
> Was genau ist das für eine Platte?



allsowenn ich die garka abziehe habe ich noch 180 teuros

allso festplatte 400gb,arbeitsspeciher, netzteil habe ich
250-70 für garka=180&#8364;


----------



## Klos1 (3. August 2009)

Gut, dann würde ich mir

Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 770 Rev.2 (DDR2, AMD770) 

AMD Athlon X2 7850+ Black Edition 2x2.80GHz AM2+ Boxed

bei Hoh.de bestellen für 124 Euro zusammen. Dann hast du noch etwas über für Gehäuse oder was auch immer. Vielleicht ja auch ne flotte Festplatte.

Die CPU passt dann auch wenigstens zur 9800 GTX.

Zusammen mit deinen Ram kommt da unterm Strich ein brauchbares System heraus.


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Gut, dann würde ich mir
> 
> Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 770 Rev.2 (DDR2, AMD770)
> 
> ...


 
ich danke dir für deine mühe werde mir das ebend schnell anschauen


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

Falc2 schrieb:


> ich danke dir für deine mühe werde mir das ebend schnell anschauen




du könntest du mir die sachen bei www.amazon.de raussuchen wäre voll nett den bei hoh.de bin ich leider kein kunde


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

allso ich habe da http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002...m=A8RBDM88WOENU
und 
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001...=A2JSUX7P952Z7C

rausgesucht ka ob das das richtige ist was du geschrieben hast


----------



## Nebola (3. August 2009)

Guck mal. Auf hoh.de ist auf der Startseite Rechts, so ne kleine Liste mit Warenkorb etc, und dabei steht auch"Neukunde" dort regestrierst du dich und bestellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. August 2009)

Jo, passt


----------



## Falc2 (3. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Jo, passt


ok ist bestellt danke


----------



## Michael S. (4. August 2009)

mein system:
Processor:  	
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+

Memory: 	
3072MB RAM

Hard Drive: 	
450 GB Total

Video Card: 	
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260

Monitor: 	
Samsung SyncMaster 2053BW

Sound Card: 	
Realtek HD Audio

Speakers/Headphones: 	
Terra Sound System

Keyboard: 	
Logitech MX3200

Mouse: 	
Logitech USB G3 (MX518) Optical Mouse

Operating System: 	
Windows XP Professional

Motherboard: 	
ABIT AN52V

Computer Case: 	
Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition

ich koennte wow ganz aufdrehen und es würde flüssig laufen, aber in dalaran oder in raids würde ich dann schon probleme bekommen.

das multisampling zum beispiel habe ich auch nur auf 1x oder 2x aber sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht ganz.

wie dem auch sei. mit dem system was dein kumpel hat stellt sich die frage ob 200 öcken angebracht sind. im grunde schon. aber wenn du mehr geld hast. dann kauf dir selber ein system oder wenn du schon einen rechner hast gegebenfalls ein upgrade kit holen plus neuer graka


----------



## Gomel (4. August 2009)

Und außerdem passt flüssig laufen und in Dalaran und Raids Probleme irgendwie nicht zusammen...


----------

